# Sepos '10



## eOrchids (Mar 16, 2010)

With SEPOS (held at Longwood Gardens) about a week away, I was wondering who will be going?

I'll be on March 27 (Saturday).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2010)

I plan to go for judging Friday AM. Then to Montreal for the Expo!


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 16, 2010)

I will be going on Sun. the 28th.


----------



## TutoPeru (Mar 16, 2010)

I should be there on Saturday


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 16, 2010)

puttin s*&t together for the display now...ill be there thursday, friday, and sunday....prolly sat too if i cant help it


----------



## Ray (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be working the SEPOS info booth Friday afternoon.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a change in my plans I will be there on Sat. Does anyone want to meet up? I am staying in a hotel about 15minutes away but should arrive around 10:00am.


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2010)

i can't make this one.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 20, 2010)

tocarmar said:


> There is a change in my plans I will be there on Sat. Does anyone want to meet up? I am staying in a hotel about 15minutes away but should arrive around 10:00am.



I'll be there, tocarmar.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 20, 2010)

eOrchids said:


> I'll be there, tocarmar.



I'll be walking around with a Blue shirt/jacket that says Catskill Mountain Orchids!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2010)

You should pick a place and time to meet; Longwoods Garden is huge. 
Well; I have to apologize. I was in such a rush to get out of the house to go to judging I left my camera home. Doh! Anyway, I wasn't blown out of the water by any of the slippers anyway. Luckily there were a couple of nice parvis, a nice phillipinenese album, sone good lowiis, a nice group of cyps, and a SEPOS display w/ what I thought would have been award besseae flavums [Yay!]. I picked up a *few* [where's that sheepish puppy dog eye smilie?] plants, pleuros, slippers, and species, I will post later, actually its the first time I've been embarassed by my spending . One thing I did see was a nice Paph Wossner Bellarmi, the pouch had pimples but the lateral petals had a 1/4" ring on the outside absolutely without spotting and heavy spottting inside! I wish I had brought my camera.


----------



## tocarmar (Mar 26, 2010)

I will be there Sat. around 11:00a.m. if anyone wants to meet up?


----------

